# Urgent Bisbudded Goat Does it Look ok



## countrygirl911 (Sep 14, 2011)

hi i had my doe pygmy disbudded 3 weeks ago and the scabs came off today but the sopts are not completely heald they bleed some and are now pink open sores will they scap back over will she get sick or infected expecially if i keep using some kinf of yellow cream the vet gave me. they were peeling off for the past few days then today they both came off while she was outside. did they come off to early it rained today and she got a little wet did that make them fall off early. is there anything i need to do it this normal here is a few pictures of what it looks like. this is the first time to disbud a goat and i am not sure what to expect and what is normal my other goat is a nubian and he is polled so he will not grow horns he will be 10 weeks old in 2 days and no signs of horns breaking the skin he does have little nubs but they have not grown in weeks. and they are not round or pointy they are long and skinny and runs along his head.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

They look good to me. I wouldn't do anything but keep an eye on them. They should heal just fine.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

Definitely keep using the cream your vet gave you... it is more than likely an antiseptic/anit-bacterial ointment. You could call your vet and just ask them if they would recommend using blood stop powder(if the area is still bleeding).


----------



## countrygirl911 (Sep 14, 2011)

they are not bleeding anymore they bleed a little but my husband used a brand new box oz gauze pads to clean the little blood that did occur and he placed the cream on them and no more blood. you can tell where the blood had clotted i will make sure the area does not get bumped will they scab over again. since the scabs came off we clead up the the area around them to her hair use to be yellow from the cream. it does not seem to bother her i was just worried they came off to early and that they will get infected. she stays outside all day and at night her and our nubian comes inside to a huge dog kennel to sleep in and to be loved on. there housing is being finished tomorrow so tomorrow night will be there first night to sleep outside. but should i keep her inside till the spots scab up or heals. and thank you so much for your replys it freaked me out on what they looked like after the scabs came off i thought that they would have been completely heald by the time the scabs came off and not red and pink and still a sore there.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

You could always make sure there is a good amount of the cream on both spots, then place gauze on them(1 XL pad if you have it, _should[/] work), then wrap her head with bandage wrap(ace, livestock, or similar medical compress wrap) 




Yours obviously doesn't have a horn to bandage around, which will make it MUCH easier for bandaging the head   Just as a precaution, should she head butt, rub her head on anything, or itch her head with her hooves, she wouldn't be able to get gunk into the cream/healing areas. _


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 14, 2011)

I would not bandage them. They need the air. This is a normal disbudding and most people don't put anything on it. At most some Blu-Kote. I had 27 kids born here and all were disbudded and I didn't have to put anything on any of them.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

If gauze bandage compress is used, it will breathe just fine, but keep dirt and pests off/out of the healing wound.

It is up to *countrygirl911* as to which way they want to go, I was just stating the option I would choose. Neither way is wrong.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

I've never bandaged, or recommended bandaging, any of the hundreds of kids I've disbudded.  
It needs to air dry.  A little blood is normal.  It's a sore spot, she's not going to rub / bump it anymore than she has to...she won't want to.

An option could possibly be wrong if it's coming from someone w/ no real experience dealing with the issue in question.


----------



## elevan (Sep 14, 2011)

I don't disbud...but I agree not to wrap it.  Personally I would probably just apply some blu-kote.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Sep 14, 2011)

I will restate, neither choice is wrong. Just because we have different practices, does not make either of us wrong.

Personally, I see no difference in treating a goat post disbudding than in treating a goat after they break a horn. It is, after all, the same part of their body... whether it was broken off accidentally or if it was deliberately removed.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2011)

At the risk of upsetting you, I respectfully disagree.  One of us is wrong.

You don't disbud, so I'm assuming you haven't dealt w/ a kid who's just knocked it's horn buds off.  It just so happens I have.  Lots.
Personal opinions aside, actual practical experience tells me that bandaging is not beneficial in this case, and in fact could be harmful.

The best thing that can happen in this situation is that the horn buds dry out / dry up as soon as possible, so that a moist environment doesn't encourage bacteria to grow, since that pathway leads directly to the brain.  

Yes, a bandage will allow air to flow.  I'm not arguing that point.  Air flow and 'dry out' are two different things.

I'm hoping you'll take this as it's meant - an opportunity to learn something you don't know - not personally.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you everyone. i will put the cream on twice a day like the vet said. as for covering i really do not think she would keep it on. we just used new clean gauze to clean the area after it came off and bleed some. Should i bring her inside until it scabs up again or drys up or will she be ok outside. i am glad it did not happen tuesday when she made a visit to my childrens school because i am not sure how the children would react to this. so in everyones opinion they look ok and normal. it just flipped me out when i saw her head like that and thought that maybe the scabs came off to early. the little nubs fell off with with the scabs.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 15, 2011)

Where did the "there is no right or wrong with livestock" caveat get started?  It's like management relativism.  Sure, there are 5 different ways to do most things with goats.  Are those 5 things created equal in all situations?  Maybe in some, but most certainly not in all.  It would be quite easy for those "farmers" we hear about so often that feed their goats dog food to say, "it's working for me on my farm, so it must not be wrong" because the goats live just fine (as far as they can see) for quite some time.  It's an extreme example and I'm sure we all agree that in that case wrong is wrong.  Not trying to ruffle feathers, this is not a personal attack and it may or may not apply to this particular thread.  Just a suggestion that we understand that we can't be relativistic about everything when it comes to goats.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 15, 2011)

When I dehorned my steer calf it rained like crazy after and his scabs fell off and looks like your goat. My one concern was flys so I put "swat" fly ointment around the wound. They dried up pretty quick tho without ointment on them.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 15, 2011)

countrygirl911,  I would say that putting her outside is just fine.  The outside air will help it to dry out.  It has been a few years since I had disbudded baby goats, but I do remember that the little raw pink spots dried up pretty quick and formed a new little scab on them and then before you know it their hair grows over the spots and you don't even notice them anymore.  Mine were outside full-time.  I would just keep an eye on them and make sure they keep on the right track to healing.  Kinda like when a scab on yourself falls off and gets all pink again and then before you know it a new smaller scab is in it's place.  You are doing great with your new goats and everything looks fine.


----------



## countrygirl911 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank you everyone this morning it looked like she bumped it and it bleed again a little but the areas now have small scabs over the ares and the areas look a little smaller than yesterday. i just have to make sure that she does not open them up again which is going to be hard since she likes to jump on everything out side and she has started to want to head butt a little in play with my older goat. right now they are in there temp. home during they day and at night right before bed we bring them in since theya re still small and the ground seems to get wet at night and i do not want to get them sick. last night there building was finished it is 4 ft wide and 3 feet tall. my dad and husband has a plan to build a huge barn for them and surprise my daughter it for her christmas. is that enough room for them to sleep in until christmas. my dad is having a building made and delivered for her. we also plan on getting another goat at christmas time maybe 2 one for my son and one for my other daughter only if the man that has the pygmys have some babies by then. i know she will fit in the temp home for now till christmas but our nubian not sure. Again thank you all for the advice i really appreciate it. now i an relax now that i know everything is ok with her. my daughter freaked out a little when she saw it. but is ok now. once she knew she was ok my daughter calmed down.


----------

